# Wtb a synco wagon



## m2m3gm (Oct 9, 2010)

In Midwest looking for qsw it could need work familiar with the qsw and cis


----------



## huck731 (Jun 27, 2009)

How much are you looking to spend?

Sent from my SM-G998U using Tapatalk


----------



## m2m3gm (Oct 9, 2010)

Running and drive able under 5k
Prefer non running or needs work under 3k depending on rust and general condition


----------



## Rufedog (Aug 18, 2021)

Theres one in Indiana that looks to be in decent shape i considered buying it myself but i already have 2 dashers to work on shoot me a message if you want a link to it though i can't guarantee the guy still has it


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

There was one about 130 miles from me a friend was trying to sell, came with a parts car, they couldn't even get $500 for it (and I wasn't about to drag it home) and it unfortunately went to the scrap iron yard where they squished it.


----------



## QuantumSyncro (Apr 28, 2000)

It was very sad...seemed the owner was bound and determined to send them to the scrap yard...










Steve


----------

